# Muskuläre Probleme durch neue Schuhe?



## Neuling68 (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

habe, seitdem ich neue MTB- Schuhe habe, Spezi Tahoe, in der Rückseite der OS und Wadenmuskulatur Probleme!?
Vielleicht habe ich die Cleats nicht richtig positioniert, aber habe vergleichbare Winterschuhe. Da sind die Cleats genauso...
Habe auf einmal das Gefühl, dass der Sattel zu hoch ist. Aber die Schuhe sind vom Volumen gleich wie die alten Schuhe. 
Was könnte es noch sein? Finde ich echt merkwürdig. Hatte noch nie Probleme mit der OS- Rückseite.

Grüsse
Alex


----------



## swe68 (2. Juni 2011)

das kann durchaus sein, ich tippe erstmal auf die Position der Cleats.
Ich habe auch letztens neue Schuhe gekauft - die Cleats sitzen auch anders als bei den alten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuechsin (9. Juni 2011)

Hi, Neuling 68,

Wäre wirklich interessant, ob sich und wie sich das Problem beheben lassen konnte. 

Wenn nicht, meine Gedanken dazu: 

Solche Mucken macht häufig ein leichter Positionswechsel, meist hilft auch: Fahren fahren fahren, da es ja nur ein Muskel- (und kein Sehnen- oder Gelenk-) Schmerz ist. 
Stell doch trotzdem den Sattel mal ein paar Millimeter tiefer und fahr eine Weile. Vielleicht hilft das, meine Erfahrung ist jedenfalls dass für mich der Sattel bergauf quasie nicht zu tief sein kann. Bei falsch positionierten Cleats ist zumeist das Knie am Maulen, aber auch das ist natürlich möglich, wie swe68 Beispiel zeigt. 

Gruss von der Füchsin


----------



## Emmental (9. Juni 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> ... meine Erfahrung ist jedenfalls dass für mich der Sattel bergauf quasie nicht zu tief sein kann ...


Richtige Berge kennst Du aber nicht, gelle? Naja, vielleicht ist der "Quasie" ja ein neuer Groove, wie von Count Basie. Ja, damit lasst es sich viel leichter erklimmen!



Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> ... Bei falsch positionierten Cleats ist zumeist das Knie am Maulen ...


Vor allem mault das Knie aber, wenn beim Uphill der Sattel zu niedrig ist und man sich quasi im Entenwatschelgang den Berg hochquält.


----------



## MissQuax (9. Juni 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> ...  meine Erfahrung ist jedenfalls dass für mich der Sattel bergauf quasie nicht zu tief sein kann.
> 
> Gruss von der Füchsin



Da bin ich aber jetzt auch extrem irritiert!  

Bergrunter würde ich das ja sofort unterschreiben. Aber berghoch? Mit tiefem Sattel hat man / frau doch gar keine Kraft zum Treten ...


----------



## 4mate (9. Juni 2011)

Die Füxxin fährt RR, nicht MTB. 
Berghoch = Wiegetritt


----------



## Emmental (9. Juni 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Die Füxxin fährt RR, nicht MTB.
> Berghoch = Wiegetritt


Man merkt, dass Du kein aktiver Biker, sondern reiner Theoretiker bist.


----------



## 4mate (9. Juni 2011)

Fresse, Schwarzwild


----------



## MissQuax (9. Juni 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Die Füxxin fährt RR, nicht MTB.
> Berghoch = Wiegetritt



Oh, das wußte ich gar nicht. Da bin ich schon wieder irritiert: das hier ist  ein MTB-Forum, für RR gibt es aber ein eigenes - ist ja doch ein nicht unerheblicher Unterschied (Biketechnik, Fahrtechnik, Ausrüstung) ... Aber egal.

Fährt man mit dem RR berghoch immer im Wiegetritt? Auch wenn es minutenlang, gar eine Stunde oder mehr, berghoch geht??? Schafft man / frau das so lange im Wiegetritt? Ich würd's nicht packen, ich mach das auf dem MTB nur an sehr steilen, kurzen Stichen.


----------



## Votec Tox (9. Juni 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> Stell doch trotzdem den Sattel *mal ein paar Millimeter tiefer *und fahr eine Weile. Vielleicht hilft das, meine Erfahrung ist jedenfalls dass für mich der Sattel bergauf quasie nicht zu tief sein kann.
> Gruss von der Füchsin



Naja mit einer tiefen Sattelstellung bergab hat dies ja wohl nix zu tun.
Vielleicht meint Sie ja auch die Sattelnase.
Grüße!


----------



## Outliner (9. Juni 2011)

die sattelnase etwas tiefer kommt bergauf immer gut,sonst schläft das patengeschenk ein.zumal man bei steilen anstiegen und entsprechend leichten gängen eher unrund tritt und auf dem sattel rumhopst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuechsin (9. Juni 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Fährt man mit dem RR berghoch immer im   Wiegetritt? Auch wenn es minutenlang, gar eine Stunde oder mehr,   berghoch geht??? Schafft man / frau das so lange im Wiegetritt? Ich   würd's nicht packen, ich mach das auf dem MTB nur an sehr steilen,   kurzen Stichen.


 ad 1: nein. ad 2: nein. ad 3: Ich auch nicht,  sowohl auf dem RR als auch auf dem MTB, aber auch das ist trainierbar.  Insgesamt ist jedoch Sitzen bergauf effektiver, da wegen einer eher  linearen Vorwärtsbewegung weniger Beschleunigungsenergie aufgebracht wird  als im Wiegetritt. 





MissQuax schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber jetzt auch extrem irritiert!
> Bergrunter würde ich das ja sofort unterschreiben. Aber berghoch? Mit tiefem Sattel hat man / frau doch gar keine Kraft zum Treten ...


Und genau _das_ ist eine alte Irrmeinung. 

zu den übrigen Beiträgen: 
- Jungs, ihr seid hier im L.O. (Frauen haben kein Gemächt)
- Jungs, warum der Auflauf (ich bins "nur")
- Jungs, der Beitrag war vor 2 Monaten verfasst worden. Wenn sich die Fragestellerin also nicht mehr melden sollte, ist der Rest vergebene Liebesmüh und eher fürs KTWR bestimmt.

Nichts für ungut.


----------



## 4mate (9. Juni 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> - Jungs,* der Beitrag war vor 2 Monaten *verfasst worden. Wenn sich die Fragestellerin also nicht mehr melden sollte, ist der Rest vergebene Liebesmüh und eher fürs KTWR bestimmt.




Vom 2.Juni bis heute, 9.Juni, sind es 2 Monate?


----------



## Silberfuechsin (9. Juni 2011)

oh, Entschuldigung, ich dachte beim Verfassen meines ersten Beitrages, es sei vom April gewesen. Deshalb war ich da auch so zurückhaltend. Den Faden hatte ich auf der 2. Seite des L.O. ausgegraben und mich, dadurch wahrscheinlich getrügt, irgendwie verlesen. 





 Es ist ja auch schon spät und ich mache noch tausend andere Sachen nebenher...


----------

